
Android challenges Windows as world’s most popular operating system - richardboegli
http://gs.statcounter.com/press/android-challenges-windows-as-worlds-most-popular-operating-system
======
I_am_neo
While it is true Android is becoming popular to the point of virality. The
Android software is more kin to a Window manager or "App dock" than an OS. By
definition an OS is responsible for the key underlying functionality of the
hardware. While many Android developers and hardware vendors implement many
wide ranging customizations to the Linux kernel. Those changes are hardware
specific to device and the java machine running Android on top of that, will
mostly still operate normally or even run on an unrelated and different
machine altogether perfectly fine, without changes.

